# Sunset photos



## dtmartin46 (Aug 28, 2006)

These are by no means high quality, my camera is a basic digi, and I am a rank amateur, but i thought i'd share these. While stuck in the house a while ago, I looked out the window, and had one of those WHOA, THAT'S COOL moments. Think i got lucky with these shots;


----------



## SeventySeven (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice pictures! :-!

Here´s one from the beach nearby from where I live.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I like the 2nd one.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Pure beauty, both of them.
All you need is a bottle of Champagne (or Sekt if you are Mike) and your partner by your side.....


----------



## stevew (Nov 24, 2007)

Not a sunset, but a sunrise on a warm, humid Indiana morning - May 2007.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow!



stevew said:


> Not a sunset, but a sunrise on a warm, humid Indiana morning - May 2007.


That's a fantastic capture, sunset and sunrise are some of the most difficult thing for me to capture.


----------



## louis (Feb 11, 2006)

Faaaaaaantastic ! I love sunrise pics.


----------



## dtmartin46 (Aug 28, 2006)

SteveW - WOAH!!! Thats a great picture!!!


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Beautiful shot.


----------



## stevew (Nov 24, 2007)

The Dude said:


> sunset and sunrise are some of the most difficult thing for me to capture.


They _*are*_ difficult to capture. You have to be in the right place the right time. A few minutes wasted getting set up for the shot, and the "moment" can be missed. I got lucky here with the timing and the muggy sky thanks to another outing the day before.

Above, I said the photo was taken in May. Actually, these were taken June 2, 2007 at Reno, Indiana. This one was taken a few moments after the other one I posted.


----------



## NMehring (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's one I took :


----------



## stevew (Nov 24, 2007)

NMehring said:


> Here's one I took :


Fantastic! I love the colors and the moody sky.


----------



## flattie (Jul 5, 2007)

From vacation in Cozumel 2 weeks ago








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2158/2441084713_0a43a4609c_b.jpg

A few moments later


----------



## gforce23 (May 26, 2008)

Not exactly sunset but here's a 'late evening' photograph from the Smoky Mountains in NC. I guess this was taken 30 minutes prior to sunset.


----------



## incognito (Dec 5, 2007)

here's my shot from my last trip in Boracay, Philippines


----------



## bizjetkeeper (May 28, 2008)

You just have to love nature. She offers so much for the eye to see.

This isn't a sunset, but rather a sunrise taken from my work.


----------



## azkal (Jun 4, 2008)

dtmartin46 said:


> These are by no means high quality, my camera is a basic digi, and I am a rank amateur, but i thought i'd share these. While stuck in the house a while ago, I looked out the window, and had one of those WHOA, THAT'S COOL moments. Think i got lucky with these shots;


These are some very great shots.
Were these pictures edited?


----------



## dtmartin46 (Aug 28, 2006)

azkal said:


> These are some very great shots.
> Were these pictures edited?


No, i don't have any editing software, and took these shots with a pretty basic digital camera. Just got a little lucky! Thanks for the positive feedback.

Some other excellent shots on this thread since the last time I looked. :-!


----------



## Hockey Whino (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Ron Engels (Apr 29, 2005)

This picture was taken just before dawn, at the moment that the light outside was about as bright as the cockpit lighting. That only lasts a minute or so, specially when you're traveling east. It was taken somewhere over the Atlantic ocean, with a compact camera in the high sensitivity setting, so obviously it's a bit 'grainy'.


----------



## Pugwash (Aug 15, 2007)

I have nowhere near as many sunset photos as I should have, especially as I'm experimenting with HDR these days.

Anyway, here's one HDR I took. EOS400D, 3 exposures.


----------



## dtmartin46 (Aug 28, 2006)

Pugwash- Is that in England, or Ireland by any chance?


----------



## jarnould (Apr 22, 2008)

Dawn from my appartment in October @ 8h03



and @ 8h04 same place same morning ...



I did not modify anything in the set up or in the picture ....

Cheers
Jerome


----------



## Graeme (Feb 11, 2006)

I thought it was time I posted a few photos. This was taken at Malin Head, the most northerly tip in Ireland.


----------



## davey vermaak (Feb 8, 2006)

Man,

That is stunning.

Looks like the tropics!!!

Fantastic.


----------



## davey vermaak (Feb 8, 2006)

Birling Gap East Sussex


----------



## stevew (Nov 24, 2007)

Graeme said:


> I thought it was time I posted a few photos. This was taken at Malin Head, the most northerly tip in Ireland.


Fantastic! :-!


----------



## Pugwash (Aug 15, 2007)

dtmartin46 said:


> Pugwash- Is that in England, or Ireland by any chance?


Close! It's Scotland.


----------



## sn0wman (Jul 6, 2008)

Tamarindo Costa Rica 08


----------

